# Tirerack Shipping



## Graphite330isp (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if tirerack offers discounted or free shiping similar to Discount tire's current special?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Graphite330isp said:


> Does anyone know if tirerack offers discounted or free shiping similar to Discount tire's current special?


Negative, sorry.

Rather than build the shipping costs into our prices and call it 'free' shipping, we just quote a UPS or Fedex shipping cost based on the actual weight of the shipment and the distance that it is travelling. There are some cases where our total cost will be less or more depending on those factors.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------

